# Expensive feed :)



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 31, 2012)

I had to go get grain earlier this week. It had actually gone down a little from the last time but still WAY expensive. We purchase 4000lbs at a time. Well guess who I met on the way home to increase the price even more?! Yes a policeman who saw me before I saw him. Got a nice $110 speeding ticket which really added to the already expensive feed!

And no I was not belting along - only doing 67 in a 55 mph zone. 

Still smiling 

Liz


----------



## fair weather chicken (Aug 31, 2012)

shame , shame, 2tons at 67 mph. you are brave.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 31, 2012)

It was a straight bit of road which is unusual around here.


----------



## ourflockof4 (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry about your ticket, but yeah it happens to the best of us.....

Since you mentioned getting grain though, what are you feeding your LB's? There isn't a whole lot of info out there on proper feeding for heritage breeds.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 3, 2012)

> what are you feeding your LB's?


We are currently feeding a 15% Sow & Pig pellet. In all honesty it is not the best food but is made fresh at the mill, does not contain any animal products or preservatives. If we had a choice we would feed organic but simply cannot afford it. We also supplement with cooked eggs & milk. We feed 3 to 4lbs of grain a day - that is the same for our young pigs as well as our mature ones. Heritage pigs do not need a lot of grain - they need to be kept in good shape & fit. They should get a good proportion of their feed from pasture/hay. 

Depending on where you are if you can get barley, peas & sunflowers this is a good diet for pigs. We cannot get that down here. 

Liz


----------

